# Java Konsole zur Laufzeit einblenden



## peez (29. Sep 2010)

In der Java Systemsteuerung unter Erweitert kann ich eistellen, ob ich die Konsole einblenden, ausblenden oder deaktivieren möchte (siehe Screenshot). Der Punkt "nicht starten" lässt mich vermuten, dass es auch irgendwie möglich ist, diese Konsole zur Laufzeit ein- und auszublenden.

Weiß jemand wie?

Zur Fehlersuche in GUI Anwendungen wäre das öfters mal sehr hilfreich...


----------



## VfL_Freak (29. Sep 2010)

Moin,

auch auf die Gefahr hin, Dich jetzt völlig falsch verstanden zu haben ....
Klick' einfach "Konsole einblenden" an und starte Deine Applikation oder starte erst die Applikation und öffne dann die Java-Konsole !!

Oder willst Du es aus der Applikation heraus anstossen ??

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## hansmueller (29. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

also bei mir funktioniert dieses "Konsole einblenden" nur bei WebStart-Anwendungen.

Wenn ich eine normale Jar doppelt anklicke, wird diese ausgeführt, aber es wird keine Konsole eingeblendet. 

Ein etwas merkwürdiges Verhalten. ???:L

MfG
hansmueller


----------



## VfL_Freak (29. Sep 2010)

Moin,

ah, verstehe - das war mir jetzt auch nicht so klar, da ich hier _ausschließlich_ mit WebStart arbeite !
Sorry, aber dann kann ich Dir leider nicht weiterhelfen ;(

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Tomate_Salat (29. Sep 2010)

Hmm die Konsole brauchste nicht unbedingt. Zum Entwickeln haste die in der IDE und ob der Endbenutzer diese sehen will...glaubs doch eher nicht, da loggt man wohl besser mit. Es gibt fertige FW's (welche ich ncoh nie benutzt habe), aber eine eigenen Konsole zu entwickeln ist auch nicht wirklich die Welt. Wenn du deren InputStream dann noch bei [c]System.setIn(...);[/c] setzt, kannst du dort auch die normalen ausgaben abfangen.

MFG

Tomate_Salat


----------

